# I feel sorry for people without hobby



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

My coworker is so unhappy, so she has to be mean to others to feel better about herself. It's tough sometimes to work in the environment like that, but when I get home and see my awesome aquarium and my happy fish begging for food, I feel so much better no matter how hard my day was. I feel sorry for people like that. Makes me wanna ask the question: What is happening to people? Nobody seems to have time for anybody in person, yet people spends tons of time in front of tv, on the phone or on the internet - well, it's different when you are on bca 
I wish we could go out there, scram out loud and let the world know how our little fishy friends help us be happier people....


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

Sometimes people need to be "humanized" everyone has a story or
A reason to be sad.sometimes just sitting down with that person or smiling at them or doing something small for them can change their whole attitude.example " hi so and so 
I was out shopping and saw this little potted plant and thought of you,I thought it would look good on your desk,or talk about your fish and if allowed suggest a small tank with a guppy or something


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

how my friend got me started was to force me to fishsit by buying me a tank, put his fish there, wait for me to kill it, only took about a week, then i realized how terrible it feels to kill it and how awesome it feels to learn the hobby and make a stabilized aquarium work.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

Oh the thing is, I was always the one trying to cheer her up, I gave her flower for her desk couple of times and now not even good morning anymore. She is just the type of a person, that if you don't agree with everything she does, you're become her biggest enemy. Honestly caring people have no place in her life, she is attracted to losers and liars and when she gets hurt, she goes and complains how unfair the life is. Wrong choices all the time and no matter how you try to tell her, at the end - you're the bad one, because you're a happy with who you are and what you do in life.....


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

dont give up on her. she needs a friend like you. she might not know how to keep people in her life, or she doesnt realize that she needs to. keep being nice, keep trying. even if you get nothing in return. who knows... you could save her life.


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

the good thing she still have best friend stay around same as u ! we all support her and hope she can find her* beautiful life *!
dont give up~~~


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

katienaha said:


> dont give up on her. she needs a friend like you. she might not know how to keep people in her life, or she doesnt realize that she needs to. keep being nice, keep trying. even if you get nothing in return. who knows... you could save her life.


......................


----------



## Sandy Landau (Jun 4, 2010)

I am down to just one betta tank now that I am crashing at someone's apartment. I dont even have my own computer, I have to go to a friend's house to use hers. (We work on a project together so I go pretty often.) But even just one betta tank is a good hobby, but in my mind I have 10! One day I will have more tanks again. 

I like hobbies where you look after something. Like, look after your fish or look after your garden. I think it makes people kinder. Things can get hard but if you still have it in you to take good care of your fish then you still have what it takes to make the world a better place. A little bit, at least.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

She killed one betta already (pretty fast) She had another one but who knows what happened to that poor thing. I think it's time to quit on her, my other coworker tried and she was accused of going through her stuff, reading her e-mail (without proof of course) and who knows what else, so I don't feel like being dragged down by her unhappiness. When it gets to the point when she brings cake to work, hides it in the freezer, then e-mails everyone to have a piece excepts you, it's time to move on .... common, I've been to preschool years ago. Next time I'll have a chance to talk to her, I will suggest a hobby other than sleeping with coworker.... thanx for suggestions


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i had one of those types when i worked in a call center.
Everything that was her problem had to be everyone elses. The only way she was entertained it seemed was getting people fired for trivial things she was able to blow out of proportion. One guy there was on trial and she started yellin at him tellin him he's guilty, and he just said he can't believe she's saying that to him. Next thing you know, 4 cop cars and the guy is arrested because she took that as a threat.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

neven said:


> i had one of those types when i worked in a call center.
> Everything that was her problem had to be everyone elses. The only way she was entertained it seemed was getting people fired for trivial things she was able to blow out of proportion. One guy there was on trial and she started yellin at him tellin him he's guilty, and he just said he can't believe she's saying that to him. Next thing you know, 4 cop cars and the guy is arrested because she took that as a threat.


hopefully karma will catch up to her at the top of a flight of stairs or something
or even better, falling down an escalator headed up lol


----------

